# Withcall Tunnel. 08/2008



## spawney (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a trip out to visit the old rail tunnel at Withcall with a couple of friends who were out on their 1st explore. The tunnel was opened in 1876 and closed in 1956 and is 971 Yards long. During winter it's an important site for bats With five different species choosing to hibernate in the tunnel over winter. 






Eastern portal.









Looking through tunnel.





Bench.













Signalling pulleys.

















Stalactites. 





















Calcite & Iron oxide staining. The western end had lots of springs flowing into the tunnel dumping the dissolved minerals making the stains on the tunnel wall. The sound of the water dripping and splashing in the tunnel was really loud and echoed like mad. 25 second sound clip.





Ballast stone covered in calcite flowstone.













Unlucky sheep.

I'll have to have another visit to this tunnel sometime soon, there's so much down there we didn't get chance to look at and photograph.


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow signalling pulleys! Cool find. Some nice calcite and flowstone down there too!


----------



## cardiffrail (Aug 10, 2008)

Lovely pics there, interesting tunnel. Thank you.


----------



## spawney (Aug 10, 2008)

I really liked it in there, there's loads of stuff in there to photograph. We could have spent a lot more time down there if wasn't for the torch batteries dying on us.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 9, 2009)

D Sub this is my old mate Spawneys Report on Withcall. There is some serious stuff inside this one!


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, incredible photos, great work.

Quite spooky with the remains of the sheep!

Tieljo


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you find the sheep skeleton and the signalling cables, Badoosh?


----------

